# Crock repair



## crozet86 (Feb 28, 2010)

I dug this crock about 3 years ago and today my girlfriend asked if i ever was gonna get it fixed.Well it only has a hairline crack from top to about half way down crock.Any ideas on best cheap way of repairing this? It will only be a display piece and maybe put odds and ends in it.


----------



## Clam (Mar 1, 2010)

You can have it repaired by a pro and you really can not see the repairs it will look like it was never broken. As for cost I really don't know.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Mar 1, 2010)

If all it has is a hairline crack, you can glue it up pretty easily.
 You have a choice of glues available, you can use the 2 part epoxy glues, typically they come in a double syringe, you squeeze some out, mix it up, work it in, clamp and let dry.  Very strong, but hope you never want to undo it.  I have used both of these with great success over the years.
 The other is Elmers Glue All, dries clear, strong, and should you ever want to undo it for some reason, you just throw it into some water and come back in a day or two.
 Some tips for either one.  Be sure to clean any dirt, grit or what not out of the crack, very important.  If you leave the dirt in there, you will not get as strong a bond, and you could cause the crack to grow longer.  Make sure it is dry, glues do not like wet surfaces as a rule.  I just let it sit for a week or two to dry by the boiler.  Get yourself some giant hose clamps, say at least half a dozen.  For a source, try the plumbing supply houses.  Before you put any glue into the joint, test fit everything!  Once you are happy with the fit, work your glue into the joint as best you can, clamp just enough to pull it together, working from the end of the crack up to the rim/down to the heel, DO NOT TIGHTEN FROM THE RIM DOWN/THE HEEL UP, and do not go nuts, you can make it worse.  Been there, done that, got the T shirt.....
 Allow everything to dry over night, remove the clamps, use a single edge razor to shave off any glue which maybe under the clamps.  Done right, the piece should ring like a bell, good as new.


----------

